# wats it like to live in egypt?



## kelly_coombes (Jan 25, 2011)

me my family are thinking about moving to egypt, any advise? is it easy to find work? my partner is a plumber.

we are thinking about going out there for a month to see about a place to live and work etc... any tips?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

Have a read through the threads that will give you a good idea on how we feel/think about Egypt.


----------



## kelly_coombes (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks,are u livingout there? welove the place just need to find work out there 

thanks


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

kelly_coombes said:


> thanks,are u livingout there? welove the place just need to find work out there
> 
> thanks


You love the place as a holiday destination but believe me when you live in Egypt it becomes a whole different ball game and the way of life out there can drive you crazy at times.....but as Maiden said read through some of the posts from people who have lived there for awhile


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> You love the place as a holiday destination but believe me when you live in Egypt it becomes a whole different ball game and the way of life out there can drive you crazy at times.....but as Maiden said read through some of the posts from people who have lived there for awhile


Hi, as mentioned read other posts but when you say Egypt, the important place is were!! Cairo one place sharm hurghada, whole diff ball game .


----------



## Nice weather (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't know if this is helpful. We had several tradespeople doing jobs for us on our new flat in November - electricians, plumbers, satelite dish fixers etc, putting up curtains - they will work till late in the night - and they ask for the equivalent of £5 for the work that they do - about an hours work. We gave them more which they seemed to be very surprised at - trying to give us the money back. However, buying a small chicken at the Supermarket will cost £5 so you have to weigh all that up. Wishing you well.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice weather said:


> Don't know if this is helpful. We had several tradespeople doing jobs for us on our new flat in November - electricians, plumbers, satelite dish fixers etc, putting up curtains - they will work till late in the night - and they ask for the equivalent of £5 for the work that they do - about an hours work. We gave them more which they seemed to be very surprised at - trying to give us the money back. However, buying a small chicken at the Supermarket will cost £5 so you have to weigh all that up. Wishing you well.


So then i think you are being well and truly ripped off by these workmen.....450le an hourwhat egyptian do you think could afford to pay that sort of money as a lot of them are lucky to earn that in a month and as for a small chicken costing you £5 well once again they have seen you coming,you need to learn the language and even more important learn to read the arabic numbers otherwise they will continue to overcharge.


----------



## Nice weather (Jan 11, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> So then i think you are being well and truly ripped off by these workmen.....450le an hourwhat egyptian do you think could afford to pay that sort of money as a lot of them are lucky to earn that in a month and as for a small chicken costing you £5 well once again they have seen you coming,you need to learn the language and even more important learn to read the arabic numbers otherwise they will continue to overcharge.


Regarding the work man, I wrote that tradesmen charge the equivalent of £5 per hour that is 50 LE aprox. You misread my e-mail as you write about 450 LE per hour. Where did that come from?

I did pay £5 for a chicken in both Spinney and Metro Supermarkets. There is no question of "they must have seen you coming" as these Supermarket prices are fixed. 

Regarding your advice about what I need to do regarding learning the Arabic language/numbers - you are presuming that I need to - actually, I am fortunate in that my husband speaks Arabic.


----------

